# 4240 differential



## chas66 (Jan 13, 2013)

my 4240 has a quad-range transmission was pushing small trees about 4"around win the tire spun there was a poping sound or the differential was not staying in gage
the same win i would back up was in A-1 at idle speed so throttled up to 1500 RPM it stop or was not as bad need to no if this was ok or need to be put in the shop 


THANKS CHARLES


----------

